# Biken auf Gran Canaria



## zipfi0815 (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe die Ehre im September 2 Wochen Urlaub auf Gran Canaria zu verbringen. 

Da es mehr als blöde wäre dort nicht mit dem Bike zu fahren habe ich meinen Ferienhaus Vermieter darauf angesprochen.

Der hat mir folgende Adresse gegeben:

http://www.happy-biking.com/de

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob irgendjemand hier schon Erfahrung mit denen gesammelt hat, bzw. ob es andere ( vielleicht bessere ) Anbieter gibt. 

Ich steige in der Nähe von San Agustin ab.

Was auch interessant für mich wäre, ist der Anspruch. 

Die schreiben :nur für trainierte Biker empfehlenswert! 

Vielleicht kennt jemand die Angebotenen Strecken.

Also mein technisches Niveau ist Mittelmaß ( denke ich zumindest ).

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## fissenid (9. August 2012)

HallO!

genau diesen Threat wollt eich auch erstellen!!!
Bin vom 02.09.-16.09. in San Agustin in einer Ferienwohungsanlage!

Ich habe beuim suchen folgendes gefunden:
http://www.free-motion.net/de

http://nyx.at/canary/

http://www.happy-biking.com/de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zipfi0815 (9. August 2012)

HallO!

genau diesen Threat wollt eich auch erstellen!!!


fissenid schrieb:


> Bin vom 02.09.-16.09. in San Agustin in einer Ferienwohungsanlage!
> 
> Ich habe beuim suchen folgendes gefunden:
> http://www.free-motion.net/de
> ...



Hallo,

Ich werde am 12.09 in san agustin in einer Ferienwohnanlageanlage ( LaPerla ) anreisen.

Da es Zeitlich wahrscheinlich nicht klappt, das wir zusammen biken können ( Außer vielleicht ne Freitagstour ), hoffe ich zumindest, das Du mir dann Infos zukommen lassen klannst.

Von den 3 links favorisiere ich gerade http://www.free-motion.net/de
gefolgt von http://www.happy-biking.com/de

Ich hoffe ich komme am WE mal dazu genauer nach Angeboten zu suchen.

Werde dich wissen lassen, wenn ich was finde.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (9. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich kann euch ganz klar Free-Motion empfehlen! Bin schon zweimal mit denen gefahren. Es gibt aktuelle Cannondale Modelle, die Bikes sind im top Zustand. Die von Happy Biking haben weniger gute Bikes, so wie ich das gesehen habe. 
Die Strecken sind technisch recht einfach.
Gruß, Eva


----------



## zipfi0815 (10. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich kann euch ganz klar Free-Motion empfehlen! Bin schon zweimal mit denen gefahren. Es gibt aktuelle Cannondale Modelle, die Bikes sind im top Zustand. Die von Happy Biking haben weniger gute Bikes, so wie ich das gesehen habe. 


Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Die Strecken sind technisch recht einfach.


Gruß, Eva


Hallo Eva,

Danke erstmal für die Info. 

Was verstehst Du unter Recht einfach ???
Kannst Du irgendwelche Touren empfehlen ???

Wäre super dankbar für jeglich art von Infos.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (10. August 2012)

Hey,

ich sehe gerade, dass das Sommerprogramm von Free Motion etwas abgespeckt ist. Bin alle Touren schon gefahren, die hier angeboten werden außer die Trail Tour am Dienstag, da mußte man aufzahlen. Die Tour Gran Canyon ist technisch sehr einfach. Die Pisten, die man fährt, sind grobschottrig aber kein Problem. Die Tour am Mittwoch fand ich am schönsten, auch technisch wie die am Montag mit viel Abfahrt! Die Freitagstour hat eine etwas schwere Abfahrt (bis S2 würd ich sagen), da mußte ich stellenweise schieben, aber all die anderen auch. Nur der Guide ist alles komplett gefahren, aber der muß es ja können 

Sonst noch Fragen? 

Gruß Eva


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. August 2012)

Ich bin Anfang diesen Jahres auch einige Touren mit Freemotion mitgefahren. Alles top, sowohl die Trailtouren als auch die normalen. 
Je nach Gruppe werden ein paar Trails mehr mitgenommen.

Falls ihr vorhabt auf eigene Faust loszufahren, rate ich euch dringend die Tour vorher genaustens zu planen und auf GPS Daten von anderen zurückzugreifen. Auf die Karten dort würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Nicht alles was eingezeichnet ist, ist auch fahrbar. 

Auf der Insel kann man wirklich verloren gehen und mal eben auf gerade Linie durchschlagen ist keine Option aufgrund der zerklüfteten Landschaft und der giftigen Pflanzen.

Ich dachte auch, dass ich gut vorbereitet war.....2 Stunden war schieben angesagt....


----------



## zipfi0815 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Leider schon wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub 

Wollte mal ein Feedback geben.
Ich war 2x Bike mit Free - Motion und kann nur sagen:

Absolut empfehlenswert.

Hat alles soweit gepasst. Top Bikes ( 2012er Modelle und z.t. schon eine Mischung aus 2012er und 2013er Bikes )

Wenn Jemand auf Gran Canaria Biken möchte ist Free - Motion auf jedenfall zu empfehlen.

Hoffe es hilft anderen weiter.


----------



## weilstaugt (16. Oktober 2012)

Servus Gemeinde, bin auch ein Free- Motion Fan kann auch das Kh in Maspalomas empfehlen, bin bei einer der "Einfachen" Touren super abgeflogen. Und habe drei Tage +  OP im Hospital drangehängt. Auch da war das Free -m Team vorbildlich für mich da!
Bin heuer die gleiche Tour noch mal gefahren um die Birne wieder frei zu bekommen.
Schee war´s


----------



## Streamer75 (12. November 2012)

Hallo
werde in der KW50 - also vom 09. bis 15.12.2012 auf Gran Canaria sein.
Möchte mir bei Free-Motion ein Bike ausleihen und dort paar MTB Touren machen... evtl. auch mal Rennradeln.

Ist noch jemand zufällig im gleichen Zeitraum dort? Männlich wie Weiblich.. 
Vielleicht kann man  sich zusammentun für die ein oder andere Tour. 

Würde dann so 1200...2000HM am Tag machen wollen.. - je nach Lust und Laune .. und Wetter
Frage: Welche Tour sollte man denn auf jedenfall mal gemacht haben??

Freue mich wenn sich jemand meldet 

ciao


----------



## weilstaugt (13. November 2012)

Servus,
  Du warst doch bestimmt schon auf der Site von Free Motion oder?
  Weist ja selber Ratschläge sind auch Schläge, und wie soll man da das richtige empfehlen?
  Was ist für dich wichtig, welche Fahrweise meine ich, is ja alles gut beschrieben auf deren HP.
  Hab heuer einen Schweizer kennen gelernt, der macht seit acht Jahren solo u geführte Touren auf der Insel, u kennt sich besser aus als mancher Guide.
  Werde ihn mal anschreiben vielleicht hat er ein paar Tipps für dich.
  Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (13. November 2012)

vielleicht erkennt ja der ein oder andere einen Trail ;-) 
Muss unbedingt wieder nach GC:


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. November 2012)

Ich war auch schon bei Free Motion und bei Happy Biking. Free Motion hat Cannondale , Happy Biking hat Specialized Räder. Die Unternehmen konkurieren hartnäckig. Von den Touren her sind beide Unternehmen gut. Free Motion ist aber besser aufgestellt und hat ein größeres Angebot. Einfach mal unverbindlich reinschauen und von allem das beste mitnehmen.

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft  Für uns ein klarer Vorteil.

Sylvester


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (17. November 2012)

Bin im Januar auch auf Gran Canaria und werde Free-Motion mal austesten und hier berichten.


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. November 2012)

Bei Free-Motion bist Du gut aufgehoben. Die Räder sind erstklassig und neu. Hatte 2x Speichenbruch, was anstandslos sofort repariert wurde. Klasse Firma.

Aber auch Happy Biking ist nicht verkehrt. Habe ich selbst schon getestet.


----------



## fissenid (19. November 2012)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon bei Free Motion und bei Happy Biking. Free Motion hat Cannondale , Happy Biking hat Specialized Räder. Die Unternehmen konkurieren hartnäckig. Von den Touren her sind beide Unternehmen gut. Free Motion ist aber besser aufgestellt und hat ein größeres Angebot. Einfach mal unverbindlich reinschauen und von allem das beste mitnehmen.
> 
> Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft  Für uns ein klarer Vorteil.
> 
> Sylvester


 
HallO!

ich habe im September FreeMotion getestet. War zuerst bei HappyBiking und muss sagen, der Laden hat mir nicht zugesagt.

Preislich geben sich beide nichts.
Die Jungs und Mädels bei FreeMotion waren sehr freundlich und kompetent. 
Ich hatte ein "normales" Fully gebucht, aber da diese im Abverkauf waren, bekamm ich Gratis ein Upgradebike. Das 29er Scalpel war schon klasse. Die geführte Tour war klasse ... mit Verpflegung, Bike und Helm 38 Euro. Was will man mehr!!!!!

Ich werde da sicherlich nochmals aufschlagen!!!


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. November 2012)

In 2 Wochen werde ich auch wieder bei Free motion aufschlagen. Ich freue mich jetzt schon und zähle die Tage rückwärts. Na hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Sylvester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (26. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich bin gerade auf GC gewesen und muss sagen ich bin begeistert! Das Wetter in Verbindung mit den Trails lässt einen glatt über das Auswandern nachdenken 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen, war übrigens auch mit freemotion unterwegs.



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch ein frohes Restweihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013.

Grüße
Seb


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo akastylez,

die beiden Trails sehen recht flowig aus. Zumindestens auf Deinem Video. Ich war jetzt auch 3 Wochen auf GC mit dem Rad unterwegs. Auch bei Free Motion. 

schönen Feiertag, Sylvester


----------



## akastylez (26. Dezember 2012)

Flowig  mit teilweise 80cm Absätzen, kommt ja auf den Videos eh nie rüber wie steil und technisch es ist. Echt ein super Bikerevier!


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2012)

ups, das ist aber schon ganz schön deftig. Ich habe die Gipfelabfahrt XL gemacht. Weiß nur noch, daß ich abends keine Kraft mehr in den Armen hatte. Habe mich auch mal an einem Video versucht. Ist mein erstes Video. Habe da mal bisschen was zusammengeschnitten.

http://youtu.be/EKn9qbTJLek


----------



## zipfi0815 (27. Dezember 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen, war übrigens auch mit freemotion unterwegs.



Geile Videos. 

In der Zwischenzeit muß ich hier mal ( auch wenn's falsch am Platze ist ) kurz mal fragen ob auch jemand erfahrungen au La Palma hat.

Werde mich nächsten Sommer ( Juni ) dorthin begeben, und möchte natürlich nicht auf's Biken verzichten und so gut aufgehoben sein wie bei Free Motion.

Danke schon mal

Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Das mit dem Rutsch bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## akastylez (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke  ich war noch nicht da... Aber soll wohl das Beste Bikerevier der Kanaren sein.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2012)

Erfahrungen mit La Palma? Da wirst du hier im Forum wohl kaum Infos bekommen. Vollkommen unbekannte Insel.


----------



## Pägger (1. April 2013)

Wer ist denn in den kommenden Tagen auf Gran Canaria? Werde mit zwei Freunden den Open MTB Marathon am Samstag fahren und danach noch 2-3 Touren starten.


----------



## journey (1. April 2013)

Ja Ola,

das passt ja super.
Bin ab Freitag für eine Woche vor Ort und habe Bock auf ne Tour.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen.

Gruß
André


----------



## Pägger (1. April 2013)

hast Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo nochmal!

ich war letztes Jahr bereits in GC und war von FreeMotion echt begeistert.

Ich suche aber aktuell einen Verleih mit "normalen" Rädern.
Würde mir gerne eines leihen für die kompletten 2 Wochen als Verkehrsmittel!

Hat jemand nen Tip!!!!???


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr bereits in GC und war von FreeMotion echt begeistert.
> 
> ...



Hat Free Motion denn "unnormale" Räder 

Ich habe mir bei denen für 3 Wochen ein Rize gemietet und war zufrieden damit.

Sylvester


----------



## fissenid (3. Juli 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Hat Free Motion denn "unnormale" Räder
> 
> Ich habe mir bei denen für 3 Wochen ein Rize gemietet und war zufrieden damit.
> 
> Sylvester


 
HallO!

ich meinte damit, dass ich nicht 2 Wochen ein Scalpel mieten möchte um damit an der Strandpromenade entlang zu fahren!
Sicher werde ich auch MTB Touren fahren, aber ich möchte eben auch mal mit der Damen locker an der Promenade entlang fahren!

Dazu reicht mir ein Herrenrad von XY anstelle eine Hightechfullies für 18 Euro pro Tag!


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ich meinte damit, dass ich nicht 2 Wochen ein Scalpel mieten möchte um damit an der Strandpromenade entlang zu fahren!
> Sicher werde ich auch MTB Touren fahren, aber ich möchte eben auch mal mit der Damen locker an der Promenade entlang fahren!
> ...



Da habe ich einige Radvermietungen gesehen. Die Räder sahen allerdings nicht Vertrauenserweckend aus.

Schau mal hier : http://www.free-motion.net/mountainbike-verleih
oder hier : http://www.happy-biking.com/de/fahrradverleih-gran-canaria

Da gibt es Räder von Specialized. Ich bezahle lieder mal ein paar EU mehr als nachher auf einer Gurke zu sitzen.

Ab ca 12 EU pro Tag kannst Du Räder mieten.

Sylvester


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo, bin vor 2 Jahren auch mit Free Motion die Freitagstour gefahren. Der Laden ist in Ordnung, die Bike's auch. Die Freitagstour ist nicht schlecht, mir aber etwas zu kurz. Bin vom 21.7.2013 - 3.8.2013 für 2 Wochen auf GC in Maspalomas, Ferienanlage Turbo Club. Würde auch selbst ein Bike leihen und losziehen, nur allein und ohne Ortskenntnis ist das eher schlecht. Wenn jemand zur gleichen Zeit auf GC ist, sich auskennt und Interesse hat, könnte man ja eine Tour gemeinsam fahren. Bin jedenfalls für ( fast ) alles offen was im Fahrbereich CC liegt.


----------



## h4wk (10. Juli 2013)

CC auf Gran Canaria? Eigentlich muss man auf der Insel die wunderbaren, aber meist anspruchsvollen Trails fahren! ;-)


----------



## Wayne70 (1. November 2013)

Moin,
ist zufällig einer ab 21.12.13 auf GC. 2 Wochen. Vielleicht kann man sich zum Biken treffen.


----------



## wubu (30. November 2015)

Wie ist denn die Topographie auf der Insel? Gehts auf den Touren in kurzen Abständen abwechselnd rauf & runter oder einfach nur rauftreten und dann nur runter rollen? Geht mir nur darum, ob eine Telestütze Sinn macht oder auch eine normale ins Bike kann.

Wie siehts mit dem Untergrund aus? Erdig, steinig?


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

ernsthafte Frage?

Topografie: guckst du Karte https://goo.gl/maps/ZhVEYtRcL4G2
Ob du in kurzen Abständen rauf & runter fährst oder einmal rauf trittst und runter rollst liegt an dir. Tun kannst du beides.

Untergrund: erdig, steinig



Ich war schon mehrfach ohne Telestütze auf Gran Canaria und bin nicht gestorben... oder mein Geist tippt diese Zeilen.
Ich war auch schon mit Telestütze auf Gran Canaria und hab auch das überlebt... oder siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (30. November 2015)

Ernsthaft, ich war noch nie da. Topographische Karten zeigen mir leider nicht, wie die einzelnen Wege beschaffen sind, deshalb fragte ich ja. Alpen sind einfach, entweder nur rauf oder nur runter, da brauche ich keine Telestütze.

Die Wahl der Stütze ist ja nicht eine Frage nach Leben und Tod, sondern ob ich alle paar Meter stehenbleiben, absteigen, Stütze rauf/runter stellen muß und dann erst weiterfahren kann. Das ist extrem nervig!

Aber das ist schon ein Anhaltspunkt, danke.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

wubu schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, ich war noch nie da. Topographische Karten zeigen mir leider nicht, wie die einzelnen Wege beschaffen sind, deshalb fragte ich ja. Alpen sind einfach, entweder nur rauf oder nur runter, da brauche ich keine Telestütze.



Nun ja, wenn du fragst... "ich würde gern in die Alpen fahren, wie ist es da so und was brauch ich da alles?" kommt die Antwort "die Alpen sind über 4000m hoch und vergletschert, du brauchst hochalpine Bergausrüstung, am besten Eispickel und Steigeisen"... und am Ende stellt sich raus, dass du auf der Via Claudia mit dem Trekkingrad langfahren wolltest.
Verstehst du, was ich meine? 

Der Pico Nieve, die höchste Erhebung auf Gran Canaria, ist knapp unter 2km hoch. Das Meer ist auf 0.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit, von ganz oben nach ganz unten zu fahren. Nicht komplett auf Trail, aber ganz runter halt. Es gibt aber genauso die Möglichkeit, auf welligen Pisten zehnmal um den Berg rum zu fahren. Oder quer durch die Barrancos kleine Trailschnipselchen runter und wieder hoch.
Auch in den Alpen kann ich furchtbar wellige hoch-runter Trails wählen wenn ich mag. Da gibt's die lustigsten Wanderwege, die zig mal um den Berg rumgehen statt einmal hoch. Sowas gibt's glaub überall.

Wenn du mir genauer sagen willst, wo du fahren willst und welche Touren du machen willst, kann ich dir höchstwahrscheinlich ziemlich detailiert sagen ob das wellig ist oder an einem Stück runter geht. Wie gesagt, es gibt beides. Einige Trails haben zig Gegenanstiege, andere keinen.
Ob du dafür eine Remotestütze brauchst, kann ich dir dann leider immer nicht sagen, aber das mit der Topografie könnten wir en detail klären falls du möchtest.
Wegen Untergrund kannst du ja mal mein Fotoalbum durchforsten, wenn du magst. Das dürfte einen ganz guten Querschnitt geben, zumindest über die etwas anspruchsvolleren Wege. Auf den einfacheren Wegen liegen naturgemäß ein paar Steine weniger rum.


----------



## wubu (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich danke dir für die ausführlichen Infos. Ich wollte nur grob wissen, was mich da erwartet. Daß man überall so oder so fahren kann, ist mir schon klar. Ich bike schon eine ganze Weile, du brauchst nicht bei 0 anzufangen.

Ich will normale Touren mit dem AM (140mm) fahren, Berg rauf, Berg runter, querfeldein über die Insel. Am Gardasee habe ich nicht ein Mal die Telestütze gebraucht = umsonst extra ans Bike geschraubt. Hab mir grad deine Fotos angesehen, Telestütze bleibt zu Hause. Aber ich muß wohl meine Reifenwahl überdenken.....


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Siehste, wenn du jetzt angefangen hättest mit "normale Touren mit dem AM, querfeldein über die Insel" hätte ich jetzt eher gesagt, nimm die Telestütze mit 
Wenn es dir darauf ankommt auf der Tour auch mal ein bisschen Strecke zurück zu legen und was von der Insel zu sehen, anstatt nur gezielt die Stolperabfahrten anzupeilen, kannst du auf GC schon verdammt viel Hoch-Runter erwischen. Ist halt alles recht zerklüftet von Barrancos, und es gibt einige durchaus hübsche Wege, die da eher durchqueren als runter zu gehen. Das sind dann oft auch die nicht ganz so anspruchsvollen Wege, die ich jetzt unter "All Mountain" einordnen würde.
Wenn du ähnliches wie auf meinen 2014er Bildern fahren willst, ist das eher das Stolper-Zeugs was mehr direkt und steil unter geht. Wenn's dir auf solche Abfahrten ankommt ziehst du eh oben erst mal Protektoren an und kannst dann auch die Sattelstütze absenken.

Ich würde Reifen mit guter Karkasse und ordentlich Stollen empfehlen. Gilt für die ganzen Kanaren. Die Steine sind scharfkantig und es gibt viel Stachelkraut. Ich hab mir da auch schon einen tubeless Reifen so zerschnitten dass die Milch nicht mehr dichten konnte. Und falls du das fährst was ich da gerne fahre, ist es steil und rutschig.


----------



## fissenid (1. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde Reifen mit guter Karkasse und ordentlich Stollen empfehlen. Gilt für die ganzen Kanaren. Die Steine sind scharfkantig und es gibt viel Stachelkraut. Ich hab mir da auch schon einen tubeless Reifen so zerschnitten dass die Milch nicht mehr dichten konnte. Und falls du das fährst was ich da gerne fahre, ist es steil und rutschig.



Also lasse ich den Hans Dampf für Mai drauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es auf Gran Canaria auch geführte Touren die zu empfehlen sind?
Anbieter?

Ich bin das Planan irgendwie müde und würde gerne wieder mal was geführtes unternhemen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (3. Dezember 2015)

FreeMotion 

Canary Bike

Cycle Gran Canaria


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2015)

danke, kannst du auch einen davon besonders empfehlen?
Bikes würden wir mitnehmen.


----------



## Kadauz (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde ab dem 30.12. für eine Woche in GC, Maspalomas sein. Ich würde auch gerne 2-3 mal Biken gehen. Gerne auch ein bißchen rumpeliger, also auch S2 Trails. Da hier ja nun einige auch gehen: Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar nette GPX Tracks? Oder kennt jemand eine gute Seite, wo man sich über Trails + Tracks informieren kann?


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bin vom 16. bis 30.11. 2016 auf GC im Süden zum radeln. S2, vielleicht ein paar S3. Ist in dieser Zeit hier noch Jemand in der Gegend zum radeln unterwegs ?


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2016)

Auch GPX zum Download bei den Anbietern.....



fissenid schrieb:


> FreeMotion
> 
> Canary Bike
> 
> Cycle Gran Canaria


----------

